# Repairing Wrought Iron Railing



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That railing needs replacing---the welded curved top is rusting away from the subrail---

I can not think of any product that will keep that rust from expanding and lifting that cap rail again--


----------



## tomdor (Jul 27, 2011)

...bummer. Not what I wanted to hear, but I had a feeling that'd be the case.

Thanks!


----------

